

Show HN: Random country web site - t0mislav
http://random.country/

======
kenrick95
Nicely done. I'm curious about how do you make this.

~~~
t0mislav
The list of all countries is available at Wikipedia, they allow to use their
data. On backend I used php (php random function) and sqlite as database. For
maps I used Google Maps javascript api.

------
t0mislav
Hit reload page!

